# TinBoats stickers



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Jim you don't have any stickers with the TinBoats.Net logo on them do ya? I think it would great to have a couple of small/medium round ones. One for the truck and one for the back of the boat :wink: 


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2007)

I have stickers like this:







Picture courtesy of Bryce. PM me your address and I will send you a few if you want them!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2007)

pm sent!!!


fishnfever


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 8, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> I have stickers like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I recognize that boat :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2007)

Great size stickers!! I like how they are not over kill but just large enough to see


----------



## spego (May 4, 2007)

Do you sell these stickers or are they a promotional thing for the forum. I may have a little room! :lol:


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2007)

spego said:


> Do you sell these stickers or are they a promotional thing for the forum. I may have a little room! :lol:



Totally free! PM me your adress and I will get 1 out to you!

Thanks for joining and Welcome!

Jim


----------

